# CAG finally gives up towel chase



## Mel (Jul 27, 2012)

My CAG is not trimmed so she can fly where she wants. (Well we trimmed her once but she caught a hellish attitude so we let her feathers alone.) Sometimes she gets into things she shouldn't be like on top of the fridge throwing down everything. Usually when in mischief she doesn't want to "step up" or go "nite nite". So I have to get a towel to pick her up. Well tonight she finally caught on that the towel wins. The first attempt she flew away. The second attempt she lifted her leg to "step up"! But when I put her in her cage she attacked the bell hellaciously!


----------



## ascott (Jul 28, 2012)

That is just funny......


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 28, 2012)

Poor defenseless little bell sitting there so innocently, when the huge mean bird came and attacked it.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 28, 2012)

Mine will do that when they are pissed off. LOL! They are funny. If you have an active houshold, you should have the wing clipped.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 13, 2012)

I wish I had a bird!  my mom was just saying today if my dad wasn't allergic to them we would have a bird!  (because she had one when she was little ) but I'm happy with Tort's


----------

